# Marathon shafts



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You can post on the "Carriage Driving Classifieds" on Facebook and see if anyone there has a used pair or if they know where to get any.

The only place I can think of is to have them made by a marathon vehicle manufacturer, like Frey carriage Works in WI.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, thank you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Is there even such a thing for a 2 wheel cart? I am thinking they are only for 4 wheelers that do not have weight on the shafts.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Is there even such a thing for a 2 wheel cart? I am thinking they are only for 4 wheelers that do not have weight on the shafts.



They do also have them for two wheel carts. If I remember correctly, Churumbeque, you briefly considered getting them on the new cart you just bought?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Your right. I forgot you just don't see them very often
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

We are getting old!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*shafts*

i also thought thay were on 4 wheelers only as well.
come to think of it on new marathon veicheals i supose thay do, Come to mention it given some thought on the subject.
i think its an idear to get hold of a manafacturer and get some spesifacations to confurm as for a four wheeler and a two wheeler.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*geting old*

hey you are both not geting old lol.
its so much new equipment comeing on the market.
well i think in in the same boat then lol.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is a sprint cart with them.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*reserch*

thanks for showing your reserch picture tc as i was not sure my self but well i scrached my head and got a splinter.
i was going to look in my zilco harness book im sure there was a picture there.
thanks for shareing your picture.


----------

